# spreading and grading VS fine grading



## chicontractor (May 29, 2017)

We are working on a 5 acre park project where we need to remove the old top 4" of soil, import new dirt spread the new dirt and grade to specified contour line. We removed the top 4", surveyed and staked the site based on the required contour line. We imported the required dirt and graded to the stake line. The owner received the site with correct slope between the stakes but now he is requesting the site to be leveled and fine graded between the stakes. He used a 24" digital level and was checking the grade. The grades were not equal from one 24" to the next 24" in some areas and showed a difference of about 0.8 percent. He wants it to be straight leveled and sloped with no variation. On the plans and specs it was never requested to be laser leveled. All the plans and specs states is to "import and grade to the contour line shown on the plans" Can we ask for extra charge to level grade since the plans were not specific to this degree? and if so, where do I find a reference showing that the specific finish he is requesting should have been specified on the plans or specs?


----------



## sparehair (Nov 21, 2008)

What does your contract say?

Break out a surveyors level and show him you are right. Your ability to call him on his bs is directly proportional to amount of money you have divided by the amount of money he has.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Your post makes no sense.

Is the site supposed to be level or sloped?

If it is supposed to sloped on plane and you benched it, you have more work to do.

I'm gonna see if this can get moved to Site Work and Excavation.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

i don't get what a 2' level has to do with grading a 5 acre site?

was the job supposed to be sod/seed ready? 

plans/specs should be very specific as to expectations of finish grade.

means and methods are not generally called out on plans.


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

Someone checked the slope of the grade of a 5 acre piece of land with a 24" level??? And here I have people asking my why I need such a big level (6') for things like 8' boards.


----------



## allseasonsearth (May 30, 2017)

This is a excavating contract question. Nothing more and nothing less. Contract should state tolerances on all of this. If the contract does not stipulate then it is strictly head said, she said. Next time make sure your contract specifies all of this and this time decide on how much reputation is worth vs cost to change vs small claims court and go with that. 

Heath
All Seasons Earthworks


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

I hear an echo. .what's accepted tolerance in your contact


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

Ask him to see the calibration of his $20 digital level.

How far apart are the contour stakes and are these contours level or are they sloped?

Not sure how the owner can request it to be level if the site is to be sloped.


----------

